# Rig report Saturday 11/28 - Sunday 11/29



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Got the call from Macala (Jeff) Friday. There was a weather window and he was going to do some tuna fishing! I quickly jumped on the opportunity and said yes. We met at his dock at 8:00 Saturday morning. Crew for this trip was Jeff his brother in law Paul and Xipius (Craig).<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>A quick stop for fuel and ice and we were off. Our original plan was to go directly to Horn mountain. It?s hard to see in the pic, but the distance to next says 110 miles. <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>







<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>We were met with fairly calm seas on the way out, but Jeff?s 26ft Glacier Bay cat made quick work of any rough stuff that came our way. We decided to stop at one of the shallow water rigs for bait, but alas, no one was home, so we went to the Petronius.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>







<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>There were a couple of boats working the area, so we set the riggers and got ready to get our troll on. On our first lap around the rig, BAM fish on. I take the rod for my first yellow fin fight. He was 20lbs and the big Avet got helped get him in the boat pretty fast.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>







<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Craig whips out his filet knife like a pissed off samurai, and hands the still beating heart to Jeff, who hands it over to me for the honors. For the uninitiated, let me tell you a little something about tuna heart. There is a reason you don?t see it on the sushi menu. It was an assault on all five senses. There is the sight and sound of the tuna slapping his tail furiously on the deck while you have his still beating heart in your hand. The touch of the warm blood oozing between your fingers and on your lips in the cool winter air, and finally the smell and taste of the flesh. It was an experience I will never forget.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>







<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>







<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Well, we broke our cherry on our first pass. Alas, that was our sole yellow fin for the trip. We worked the Petronius for quite awhile hoping to raise more tuna. They seemed to be stuck in 100-150 foot range and just did not want to come up to play.We chunked and chunked.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>







<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>We jigged up several blackfin and decided to move on to the next rig. We go to Oceans America and had no luck there and moved on to <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Horn</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Mountain</st1laceType></st1lace>. Got to horn and worked it hard as well. Same story as the other rigs. The fish were there anywhere from 100-200 feet, but we could not get them to eat. We headed back to Oceans America and Petronius till dark with no luck with th exception of lots of BFT<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>. <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>When darkness set in, we headed off to the steps to set up our drift. We drifted all night, in two different spots with no luck.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>







<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>No bait in the lights, no nothing. Just one of those nights. <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>We were refreshed and ready to get into the morning bite back at the Petronius.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>







<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>There were a few more boats, but again, no yellowfin love to be had, so we headed to another rig. We got the riggers out and started to troll. A friend of Jeff?s was there, already working the rig and had a nice yellowfin hooked up. Spirits and hopes were high! We mad a couple of passes and the center rigger goes off. Fish on! Paul is the angler and fights the big wahoo hard. Paul gets him to the boat, and Craig sinks the Gaff in expertly bringing the fish over the side. <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>







<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>







<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Spirits are MUCH higher now that we have another really nice fish on board. We make a loop around the rig.. <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Bam</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Center</st1laceType></st1lace> rigger again, My turn on the rod. I didn?t know it was going to be My biggest fish so far.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>







<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>He ran several times and almost wore me out. Almost had him up, then he saw the boat and makes another blistering run stripping line off the big reel. I got him to the boat, and when they brought him over the side I almost crapped my pants. My first wahoo. All 76lbs of him! <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>







<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>After lots of high fiving and back slapping and picture taking we got back to trolling. <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>







<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>







<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>We continued to work that area hard, but that was it. We moved for a final shot at Petronius. We started another chunk line, but the tuna were still uncooperative. We caught lots of rainbow runners however. We move on to try our hand at some deep drop action. We caught an oilfish and he fought all the way up from 1700 feet. Ugly, stinky critter, but really cool eyes. <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>







<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>







<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>







<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Here are a few random pics from the trip. I had a great time with a GREAT crew and was glad to meet some new friends!<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>







<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>







<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Craig's Pimp Stick.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>







<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

thank you for a fine report.....good job guys...looks like a great time was had...

BTW good job on your first YELLER FIN


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the report, love all the pics. Looks like the YFT just didn't want to come out and play this weekend. Great job on the Wahoo, that one is a stud.


----------



## Howie1eod (Sep 30, 2009)

Great report and awesome hoo....


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

The old eat the tunas heart ploy,they fall for it every time. Very clever Jeff! :bowdown Nice Hoo guys.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

outstanding report! congrats on the oilfish, and great wahoo! we have not done well with the deep dropping yet...... What were you using for bait during the deep dropping?


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Great report,

Man, Paul's facial expressions are priceless. Makes me think...I gotta fish with this guy!

Be prepared...now that you've eaten the heart this little tuna will visit you in your dreams. Unexplained wild dreams will be attributed to this guy not mention the festering nematode thats now living in your intestine . 

Congrats on the large wahoo. That's a wall hanger for sure!! 

I'm jealous...Keith


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice work guys! We were the ones pulling in at the santa rosa yacht club to get gas when you guys were leaving.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Hooter!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

great report as usual guys! very nice hooter...and I'm assuming you do use theoilfish for sushi? I've heard it can have a really creamy texture and clean taste as long as your stomach can tolerate the fatty content. Anyway, keep those reports coming!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Jeff, ya'll are quickly becoming the oilfish experts of the gulf. 

Great report Corpsman and congrats on not only your first YFT but a STUD wahoo.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awsome report and some great pics. congrats on your first yft and an awsome hoo. sounds and looks like ya'll had a great time.:clap


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Great report Jody! It was a great time with the group and I really enjoyed the trip even though the big tuna and swordfish never showed up for the party. Thankfully some wahoos came to save the day. Now Craig pulling that beating heart out of that tuna was funny! I think the tuna was stunned and started to flap after the heart was removed violently. Craig looked like Freddy Krueger with a tuna. Congrats to Jody on your first yft and Wahoo. There will be a lot more of those to come. We had a fun group and we'll get them when they arrive. Well, 0-4 on swordfish trips now is getting personal. I'm speechless. Now if I can only get another weather window.

Jeff Choe


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

200 gallons of fuel... 320 miles 10 hours soaking squid in hopes of a sword bite... a slow first 15 hours,Jody eating the beating heart, and a nice Hoo PRICELESS. Thanks all for the trip. Watching the weather, were going to get a swordfish next time out!


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

Damnit, I really wanted to go on that trip, just missed the message but happy for you guys that you did great....even without the big yellow fin. If I had to make a choice I,m not sue which I would pick, the YFT or the Hoo.

I can tell you that the oil fish eats good though, JUST DON'T FRY IT.

GREAT TRIP GUYS.


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

awesome report and some great pics. congrats on your first yft and an awesome hoo.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

That was a very descriptive and awsome report. Congratulations on the wahoo, that's a hauss!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Great report and effort out there. You'll get that sword on the next trip. Thats a lot of wahoo steaks.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Realtor (12/1/2009)*outstanding report! congrats on the oilfish, and great wahoo! we have not done well with the deep dropping yet...... What were you using for bait during the deep dropping?




Blackfin strips.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

i was on SKIN DEEP with andy... the big tuna we had hooked up was about 70 pounds,,,,, but when you hook a tuns in the side with a 30 wide be ready to pay!!!... i think the fight was close to a hour.... the boat owner doesnt get the rod as much as the guests... but as luck has it he had the rod in his hands when the fidh comited suicide..... 3 hoo's, 20 blackfin ... 2 yellowfin.. the blackfin is now smoked and vacume sealed in 1 pound packs in the freezer.makes the best tuna ever


----------



## lingbat (Nov 4, 2009)

nice hoo


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks like a fun trip! Thanks or the pictures. nice wahoo!!:clap


----------

